# Erecta-Rack



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

I know a lot of you guys dabble in other areas beside drywall and for those of you that do much prefinishing trim I think this is a kick ass tool that you should own. I was going to mention it to Chris in the spraying thread but felt I already derailed it enough and this tool is worthy of its own thread. A compact drying rack that fits in a large duffel bag. The owner is very much into customer service and I highly recommend this tool for those that need it.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Forgot to add link
http://www.erecta-rack.com/


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

That is a handy tool, sho nuff,,,

However when I read this thread topic, I expected to see some cool hOOters


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Hooters?? Where ??

Oh and thats a cool rack, I have seem some timber T&G Quiwla floor used here and that thing would be good to condition the timber.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> That is a handy tool, sho nuff,,,
> 
> However when I read this thread topic, I expected to see some cool hOOters


lol I gave the shirt to an employee and mentioned something similar. 

If you are prefinishing trim it is very handy though and the way I have it set up is not the way you have to do it. It will go ten high with shorter stuff and comes with support braces for everything after seven.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> lol I gave the shirt to an employee and mentioned something similar.
> 
> If you are prefinishing trim it is very handy though and the way I have it set up is not the way you have to do it. It will go ten high with shorter stuff and comes with support braces for everything after seven.


I have seen it on a paint forum thread. It really is a cool tool and ifin the economy ever comes back around in my neighborhood, I WILL have one.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

where to hell am I ????? em I drunk or something....am I on drywall talk or paint talk:blink::furious:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> I know a lot of you guys dabble in other areas beside drywall and for those of you that do much prefinishing trim I think this is a kick ass tool that you should own. I was going to mention it to Chris in the spraying thread but felt I already derailed it enough and this tool is worthy of its own thread. A compact drying rack that fits in a large duffel bag. The owner is very much into customer service and I highly recommend this tool for those that need it.


2x4s and threaded rods ,,easy diy..


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> 2x4s and threaded rods ,,easy diy..


Or you could use a 2 step and mini bakers scaffold like the last idiot painter did on the last job I was on, now their both pure white :furious::furious:

Stupid painters....... not you worky, you wouldn't do that


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

that would work very well ... all trim is installed however I have 14 int. doors to spray and 3 ext. doors. I have seen painters stand doors and attach a stick of metal square bead to tops and spray. Have never done but am confident could figure out. Ive got alot of prep to do before I start worrying about spraying...lots of prep. Thanks to everyone for great information


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> where to hell am I ????? em I drunk or something....am I on drywall talk or paint talk:blink::furious:


Everything is PT to me. :whistling2:



moore said:


> 2x4s and threaded rods ,,easy diy..


Yeah there are numerous diy methods
http://www.painttalk.com/f12/simple-drying-rack-concept-14994/



chris said:


> that would work very well ... all trim is installed however I have 14 int. doors to spray and 3 ext. doors. I have seen painters stand doors and attach a stick of metal square bead to tops and spray. Have never done but am confident could figure out. Ive got alot of prep to do before I start worrying about spraying...lots of prep. Thanks to everyone for great information


I use spray hinges. I replace the top and bottom hinges with my spray hinges which are nothing more than hinges that have been sprayed over countless times and I remove the middle hinge.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> Everything is PT to me. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> I use spray hinges. I replace the top and bottom hinges with my spray hinges which are nothing more than hinges that have been sprayed over countless times and I remove the middle hinge.


 
I do the same thing,,,,,,

It never ceases to amazes me, when I do it the same way as pro painters do it,,,,,

ain't that a kicker?????


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I do the same thing,,,,,,
> 
> It never ceases to amazes me, when I do it the same way as pro painters do it,,,,,
> 
> ain't that a kicker?????


lol there are 1000 ways to skin a cat.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> lol there are 1000 ways to skin a cat.


and the cat doesn't like any of 'em!:thumbup:


----------

